
Rebutting Xkcd’s Voting Software Comic - CM30
https://medium.com/@CM30/rebutting-xkcds-voting-software-comic-cd8ac0ec27c0
======
MiddTech
I'm possibly missing something but i can't see an actual rebuttal to the comic
?

Perhaps it's my reading of the comic. I'm seeing a comment about software
engineering as a profession in relation to other similar "engineering" fields,
specifically about them being less mature/regulated/proffesional. Then a
reference to how software running voting machines is terrifying, the article
then goes on to deatil why that's the case.

The details of why e-voting is hard are interesting and raise some good
points, but it's in no way addressing the "claims" in the comic.

------
bryanrasmussen
So, what do software developers say about Boeing 737 MAX software? I mean I
think "That's terrifying!" might be an initial response.

